# home cast te



## xlchainsaw (Aug 12, 2009)

its almost finished and there is still some cleaning up to do. it has forward and reverse and speed control via a regulator. it started out as a wells traction engine featured in other threads here. apart from the steel crankshaft,springs and of course the boiler and some metal threads ,safety valve and whistle,its all been cast and machined by myself here at home. ive now started on one half its size. 


























i borrowed the front wheels of the engine for the next pic so i put a mamod te in it for size comparison. the boiler is 3 inches long and the rear wheels 2 inches. its still a work in progress.


----------



## RobWilson (Aug 15, 2009)

Looking good XL Thm:
Regards Rob


----------



## xlchainsaw (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks rob. i have just about completed the "engine" piston and cylinder to go . the "engine" is slightly smaller than mamod minor one engine for comparison. i will post some more pics in a day or two.


----------



## NOI53Y (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello,

I'm new around here. Is there somewhere on here on how you cast the parts. Looks very interesting.


----------

